# Kyokushin or Enshin



## Wild Bill (Dec 21, 2004)

I have been thinking that I might like to try a traditional karate style with an enphasis on hard training and sparring. In Austin I am stuck between Kyokushin and Enshin Karate. Can anybody offer a comparison? How many kata, how much sparring etc.


----------



## KenpoGuy71 (Dec 22, 2004)

I don't have much experience with Enshin, but I did train in both Ashihara Karate (FYI, the founder of Enshin was the US representative for Ashihara at one time) and Kyokushin Karate so I may be able to offer some perspective.

I'll tell you up front that my personal preference is Ashiahara (or Enshin in this instance) in case I come across as biased... 

The Kata in Kyokushin are a combination of traditional Japanese Karate Kata (from Shotokan and Goju-Ryu). I.e. Taikyoku no kata, Pinan (Heian), Sanchin etc. They offer hard training, and do a lot of fight training and conditioning. I never quite understood why they teach these forms, since they don't teach proper bunkai (applications of the form) and is not translated into their fighting with the exception of teaching proper focus and spirit (spirit of OSU). Their sparring is definitely competition focused and deals mostly with direct power against power (in most schools that I've been to anyway), with no punches to the face, you can't go behind your opponent, can't grab etc.

The Kata in Enshin are inspired by the Ashihara kata and are often referred to as "Fighting Kata". Ashihara Sensei as well as Ninomiya Sensei (the founder of Enshin), developed these kata as sequences of movements that would translate directly into your sparring. Very practical and fast, and is also performed as a 2-man set. Their training is also very physical (physically demanding) like Kyokushin, and offer quite a bit of sparring. They deal with a concept called Sabaki. Sabaki describes the movement made by a defender stepping out of the line of attack, into a position from which he can launch a counter attack. This controlled movement, in preparation for a subsequent advance, is the basis of the strategy of Ashihara Karate (and I believe Enshin). In essence it means a combination of defense and offense into one...

I would recommend that you visit both schools. Talk to the instructors and students, watch the classes, and choose the school based on the atmosphere and the teaching style of the instructor. 

Just my $0.02.

Hope it helps.
KG


----------



## Wild Bill (Dec 28, 2004)

Thank you.:ultracool


----------



## drunken mistress (Jan 29, 2005)

I started Kyokushin about three months ago after studying Freestyle and Shukokai. It is a very hard style, but I like it. There seems to be a big emphasis on making your body more powerful so it´s a very good workout and gives you increased strength for other forms or sports. On the negative side I find some of the blocks very slow and complicated and don´t think they would work well in a fight situation.


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 17, 2005)

i would try enshin im not sure why


----------

